# Any suggestion for an entry level router table top?



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

I just bought my first router two weeks ago, a Craftsman router. Now I am looking for a table. I can build a stand (cabinet) for the router by myself, but it is out of my depth to build a table top. Any suggestion (product link) for the top? What accessories do you think are the most useful?
I am a woodworking beginner and don't the router frequently, so the very professional one, like Incra, may not be my target.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

couple pieces of mdf glued together makes a nice flat table top. cut a hole to fit an insert plate and you are good to go. cant really get a whole lot easier


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

About one for 125.oo bucks

T10432 Router Table with Stand

========



volunteers said:


> I just bought my first router two weeks ago, a Craftsman router. Now I am looking for a table. I can build a stand (cabinet) for the router by myself, but it is out of my depth to build a table top. Any suggestion (product link) for the top? What accessories do you think are the most useful?
> I am a woodworking beginner and don't the router frequently, so the very professional one, like Incra, may not be my target.


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Mike is right it is really easy to build the top. If you think you can handle the cabinet then there should be no problem with the top. Check out the thread at the top of the fourm here to see one way to it.
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/15637-build-table-top-install-mounting-plate.html


----------



## Tempest (Jan 7, 2011)

A wide melamine coated shelf from a big box with a hole in it.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The oak park top is a decent one, Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue,

My first table top was a kitchen sink cut out. You could always swing by your local Habitat for humanity store and pick up a bathroom vanity base and a scrap countertop for starters...


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

A thin piece of good MDF can suffice if the table is well stressed. More on the whole picture.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

A sink cut out is a good choice, the laminate top will last a long time and moisture won't effect it.


----------



## ArTrvlr (Aug 22, 2009)

*do it yourself and learn*

I agree with the others here, a top is very simple to make, certainly no more difficult than making a cabinet.
Don't think you have to get it exactly right the first time. Everybody seems to like different set-ups on their table and there is no way you will know what you like, or don't like, until you try. The hardest part will be the cutout for an insert (if you go with an insert), but it will be good practice learning to use your new router. Or you could just bolt the router to the underside of the top, many say that is the way to go anyway.
For your first try, don't even worry about what you have read about a laminated, multi-layer, super-flat, super-slick show-off top. Just make something to hold your router and see how you like using it. Learn by doing!


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

I couldn't agree more with the comment that john made the quote that "you learn by doing couldn't be more true. Just like practice makes perfect. To add to the last post you can easily make a template or guide to make a router plate fit like a glove.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Will

Sometimes you need to use your head and take a hard look at the bottom line, by the time you buy all the parts you are looking at about the same price, 35.oo for the plate,tee-track.knobs,bit guard,vac. pickup tube,fence,, stock for the top,stock for the cabinet, etc. with 125.oo bucks you have it all and all you need to do is mount your router and you up and running, no running around for parts and burning up gas, it's all at your front door, the bottom line is a big deal and many don't think about that.

=====


----------



## Bar clamp (Jan 13, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI Will
> 
> Sometimes you need to use your head and take a hard look at the bottom line, by the time you buy all the parts you are looking at about the same price, 35.oo for the plate,tee-track.knobs,bit guard,vac. pickup tube,fence,, stock for the top,stock for the cabinet, etc. with 125.oo bucks you have it all and all you need to do is mount your router and you up and running, no running around for parts and burning up gas, it's all at your front door, the bottom line is a big deal and many don't think about that.
> 
> =====


I agree with Bob! Gets you up and running so at a later date you can custom build if you see you need somthing different. It may be this table is all you need.


----------



## holmgren (Jul 31, 2010)

I ordered the grizzly T10432 Router Table in January. It's still on back order, now due in on May 13. For the price, I think it's a great deal. If it ever arrives.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

While it's true you can save a lot of time and gas buying a router table with all the bells and whistles. The basics are a top, plate for router, a fence system, and a couple of clamps. 

Ultimately the decision is yours to make on what you think your abilities are and if you can feel some sort of accomplishment knowing you built it yourself, after all we are learning to work with wood and you learn by doing.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the comments. 
I decide to build one by myself since it looks not as difficult as I thought. 

From that top thread of the forum, it required:
1 Harbor Freight router mounting plate.
1 Rousseau RM3509-T Template mounting kit

It is easy to find Rousseau RM3509-T from amazon, but what is that Harbor Freight router mounting plate? I cannot even find it from Harbor Freight's website.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, Will 
There is no plate for the router at harbor freight only tables for routers.
The Rousseau RM3509-T plate from amazon looks to be a good choice. If you have any woodworking supply places close and your in a hurry to get started you can check to see what they have.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

HF has dropped the router plate but you can get the same thing from below with free shipping, it's the same plate as the HF sold.. just a bit higher in price. but it's still the best plate on the market..bar none... have 6 new ones in my shop.. just in case I need a one.. 

Router accessories

======


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Bj
I have ordered "Rousseau RM3509-T Template mounting kit" from amazon. Do I have to buy that "Installation Template & Bushing Kit", or it is just an option?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Will

It's just a option but it's makes the job easy BUT you can make your own easy or to say use the stick way to install the plate.

VIDEO
HOW TO Inset a Router Base Plate
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/router_base_plate_video/

=======



volunteers said:


> Hi Bj
> I have ordered "Rousseau RM3509-T Template mounting kit" from amazon. Do I have to buy that "Installation Template & Bushing Kit", or it is just an option?


----------

